# Post Partum Hospital Visit



## thefosterfarm (Jul 22, 2008)

My doctor is an FP who shares OB call with another FP, not in our office.  The other FP perfomed antepartum care and delivery.  He charged global OB for his services.  My doctor performed a subsequent care hospital visit on this same patient because the delivering physician left town after the delivery and asked my doctor to see this patient in the hosiptal.  

I want to bill for the subsequent care visit, but am pretty sure that Medicaid will consider it part of the Global OB.  Anyone out there have advice on how to bill this so it gets paid first go 'round? Or, am I destined to an appeal  Thanks!


----------



## jdsmith (Jul 25, 2008)

I don't bill alot of Medicaid these days.  When I use to, they wanted *all *services billed out separately.  Each routine visit was billed separately, delivery was separate, and each post partum was separate if more than one.  Hope this helps!!


----------

